# NGD: Solar A2.6 - Pics and first impression



## TheBloodstained (Dec 10, 2017)

*TL;DR - I love it... scroll down for pictures!*

So...

Guitar and otamatone virtuoso Ola Englund of YouTube fame wanted to take a stab at the guitar market. Sounds good on paper, but what would he be able to offer on a market that already seems saturated with everything from affordable beginner axes to stunning custom instruments?

It was with this mindset that I checked out the Solar Guitars website shortly after Ola announced the launch of the brand on monday november 27th.
Being a follower of Ola for some time I knew about his Washburn signature guitars, which I had been tempted to buy earlier, and I guess that was what initially sparked my interest in his new endeavour.

Anyway, long story short...
I visited the website, saw the A2.6 and felt that familiar warm and fuzzy feeling bursting through my chest! It was so close to everything I've been looking for in a guitar - spec wise and aesthetically, so after thinking it over once (maybe twice) I put down an order. And couldn't stop giggling like a little girl!

I received my guitar friday december 8th.

And with that said... let's see some pics! (first impression and my opinion follows after pictures)











I must admit that I was a bit nervous about putting cash into a brand new company - there's always a risk involved when buying first-run products from newly established companies. I crossed my fingers and hoped for a playable guitar without too many dings and flaws.

What I received however was - and I'm being completely honest here - a budget guitar on par with high quality Schecter and Ibanez (my frame of reference) guitars!

The first thing I did after carefully opening the big cardboard box with the huge Solar logo printed on top was to very thoroughly look the guitar over for the first time. I was looking for flaws, dings and scratches. In a weird way I almost wanted to find some kind of flaw, but the guitar was literally flawless out of the box.
After my inspection I proceeded to tune the guitar and play the first few notes. To my big surprise I found that the guitar had been setup really well from the factory. The action was nice and low. Zero fret buzz. Every note (and I do mean EVERY of the 6x 24 notes - I played every fret on all strings!) sounded crisp and clear. I wasn't expecting this kind of performance from such a cheap guitar, so I was pleasantly surprised. Also, at this point the guitar was still very cold to the touch from shipping. It even stayed in tune after it warmed up.

To be honest I haven't had that much time to play it since I received it, so I can't really comment too much about the playability just yet. However, I'm getting vibes from this guitar. It just speaks to me when it's in my hands. I tried running it through my dads guitar rig (I have yet to play it on my own), and - besides checking that the electronics worked - I found that it sounds absolutely beastly. I usually play with active pickups, but I really want to get into passives, and these pickups - so far - is the best passives I've heard. They are aggressive but clear and organic in their expression. I look forward to dialling in some good sounds and get recording with my rig.

What else can I add...
It's so strange to do a "review" of a product I've barely started using! 

Positive things:
- Solid construction.
- Volume and tone knobs has some resistance to them, and feel like high quality components.
- Groover tuners.
- Awesome pickups.

Negative things:
- The tone control makes a slight "dragging noise" when turned. Nothing major though. The control works like it should.
- The satin finish is beautiful, but it's not the best satin finish I've experienced. The finish on my Schecter C7 Jeff Loomis feels a little smother. Nothing major though. The finish is still smooth to the touch and looks and feels good.

Things I'm going to do to this guitar:
- It's getting Schaller strap locks. I use them on all my other guitars.
- At some point I'm going to change the strings, put it in drop C and tweak the setup a little. I prefer when the neck has a slight neck relief, and right now it as straight as an arrow.

That's it.
Absolutely solid product.
I'm really, really impressed with it.

Would I buy more Solar guitars? Yes... yes I would! And probably will at some point.

I guess you should just ask in this thread if you have any questions


----------



## mpexus (Dec 10, 2017)

Happy NGD 


How's the weight on her? More important how does the Neck feel? What can you compare it with? Being Ash is she too "bright"?


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Dec 10, 2017)

I want one so bad right now. Hopefully I'll be able to afford one soon. Probably by the end of January.


----------



## DredFul (Dec 10, 2017)

very cool! Happy NGD!

Looks like it's a one piece body? That's impressive!


----------



## Bdtunn (Dec 10, 2017)

Awesome too hear it turned out well!!


----------



## TheBloodstained (Dec 10, 2017)

mpexus said:


> Happy NGD
> 
> 
> How's the weight on her? More important how does the Neck feel? What can you compare it with? Being Ash is she too "bright"?


Thanks 

She feels light to me. I'm guessing somewhere close to 4 kilos. According to UPS the whole package weighed something like 5.4 kilos.
I'm just guessing, though 

I've been spending the last couple of hours playing her through my own rig. The neck feels awesome! Very fast and smooth! Don't really know what I should compare it to. Maybe a Washburn X50-Pro, but better?

Soundwise she's a little bright compared to my other guitars, but she sounds awesome and aggressive 

I recorded myself doing a somewhat half assed attempt at covering a solo from a Trans-Siberian Orchestra song. I will try to make a video of that 



ZombieLloyd said:


> I want one so bad right now. Hopefully I'll be able to afford one soon. Probably by the end of January.


I hope you get one! The more I play and look at mine, the more I love it! 


DredFul said:


> very cool! Happy NGD!
> 
> Looks like it's a one piece body? That's impressive!


I actually think it's a 3 piece body. I'm pretty sure I can see the joints on both the front and back. Beautifully matched pieces though. It's very subtle 
Generally som gorgeous craftsmanship. It's hard not to be impressed!


----------



## TheBloodstained (Dec 10, 2017)

Bdtunn said:


> Awesome too hear it turned out well!!


Thanks man!  The gamble most certainly paid off


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Dec 10, 2017)

TheBloodstained said:


> I hope you get one! The more I play and look at mine, the more I love it!


I will. I plan on getting a Powered Kemper and 2 or 3 Solar Guitars in 2018. That or a Powered Kemper with the foot controller and 2 Solar guitars. Either way, that red one and one of the Vs will be mine.


----------



## mpexus (Dec 10, 2017)

and this one is already Sold out.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Dec 10, 2017)

Looks fantastic! Really liking that headstock in the red too. 
Congrats on what seems like a great buy!


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 10, 2017)

Well most everything on his site is sold out, looks like a good start.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Dec 10, 2017)

I tried recording myself while I played a bit this afternoon. I kinda butchered "Faith Noel" by Trans-Siberian Orchestra. I hacked together the best bits in iMovie.

I'm so damn rusty on the guitar right now. I've just started breaking out of a "playing hiatus", and my fingers got sore pretty quick (excuses, I know...), and I had my best runs before I turned on the camera, but... yeah...

The guitar is awesome 
Please note: Recorded with camera mic at bedroom volume.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Dec 10, 2017)

Congrats! It looks beautuful. Looks like Ola did a good job with the quality control with the reviews I'm reading so far. 

I'm reassured mine will turn out good. I just got an email that my guitar has shipped. Can't wait to have it in my hands!


----------



## manu80 (Dec 10, 2017)

happy NGD. Looks like he really took care of everything and this color is killer.
Funny i read that the first batch are sometimes not the right ones to get but i feel the opposite. if you wanna impress peopleyou do it at the begniing, like restaurant etc...the first two months are great, you get your customers and then after, you start cutting cost etc (that's what happens in the area where i'm working at for example)
So you can be sure that first batch are good. Like chapman duncan at the begniing and then just chapman pups for more expensive than at the beginning. Maybe the craftmanship is as good bit still, specs often changes after a certain period. Hope he'll keep the line up !


----------



## TheBloodstained (Dec 10, 2017)

manu80 said:


> happy NGD. Looks like he really took care of everything and this color is killer.
> Funny i read that the first batch are sometimes not the right ones to get but i feel the opposite. if you wanna impress peopleyou do it at the begniing, like restaurant etc...the first two months are great, you get your customers and then after, you start cutting cost etc (that's what happens in the area where i'm working at for example)
> So you can be sure that first batch are good. Like chapman duncan at the begniing and then just chapman pups for more expensive than at the beginning. Maybe the craftmanship is as good bit still, specs often changes after a certain period. Hope he'll keep the line up !


I think Solar Guitars is a passion project for Ola. At least I hope it is! 
I hope the quality/price balance will remain unchanged throughout the next batches of guitars, because if he can hold on to his current level, then he will become a serious competitor on the guitar market.


----------



## StrmRidr (Dec 11, 2017)

AlexCorriveau said:


> Congrats! It looks beautuful. Looks like Ola did a good job with the quality control with the reviews I'm reading so far.
> 
> I'm reassured mine will turn out good. I just got an email that my guitar has shipped. Can't wait to have it in my hands!


Which model did you get?


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Dec 11, 2017)

StrmRidr said:


> Which model did you get?



I bought the type E 2.6


----------



## Kyle-Vick (Dec 11, 2017)

My Favorite color in these, love it! Happy NGD!


----------



## Joeliosis (Dec 11, 2017)

I am really kicking myself for not ordering the Baritone and this at the same time. I should get the Baritone in a few days. Those pictures are amazing. I will definitely order the red when they are done in March


----------



## Matsunaga3 (Dec 11, 2017)

Mine is here:


----------



## marcwormjim (Dec 12, 2017)

Andromalia said:


> Well most everything on his site is sold out, looks like a good start.



We’ll likely never know, but I wonder how many of those buyers are registered on this site. That’s data Alex and prospective sponsors would kill to have on-hand.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 12, 2017)

Looks sweet! That one is definitely my favourite colour of the bunch. Happy NGD!


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Dec 12, 2017)

Fred the Shred said:


> Looks sweet! That one is definitely my favourite colour of the bunch. Happy NGD!


I hope Ola will bring out a V in that colour at some point.


----------



## sezna (Dec 12, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> We’ll likely never know, but I wonder how many of those buyers are registered on this site. That’s data Alex and prospective sponsors would kill to have on-hand.


we could host a mandatory poll? lol


----------



## Joeliosis (Dec 12, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> We’ll likely never know, but I wonder how many of those buyers are registered on this site. That’s data Alex and prospective sponsors would kill to have on-hand.



I found this site through Ola's page. I just recently started pondering getting a 7 string. I am not a fan of white guitars so I dont know if I will get the Solar. I was looking at the PRS SVN today.


----------



## sezna (Dec 12, 2017)

Joeliosis said:


> I found this site through Ola's page. I just recently started pondering getting a 7 string. I am not a fan of white guitars so I dont know if I will get the Solar. I was looking at the PRS SVN today.


There's a lot more Solars than just the white ones.


----------



## Joeliosis (Dec 12, 2017)

sezna said:


> There's a lot more Solars than just the white ones.



I am familiar with all the models, what I meant is the only 7 string currently in stock is white and it's the same shape as the A2.6 baritone I already ordered. I will wait and see if he offers a 7 in the E or V types.


----------



## RadDadTV (Dec 13, 2017)

So cool to see people getting these, very excited to see peoples opinions on them


----------



## TheBloodstained (Dec 13, 2017)

NolanLikesLions said:


> So cool to see people getting these, very excited to see peoples opinions on them


Solar guitars have a FaceBook page. Ola posts pictures and posts from different customers on that page (He posted one of my pictures as well).
I doubt he would ever post anything negative about the brand on the page, but there seems to be an overwhelming amount of happy customers


----------



## marcwormjim (Dec 13, 2017)

TheBloodstained said:


> I doubt he would ever post anything negative about the brand on the page, but there seems to be an overwhelming amount of happy customers



Like a list of answered prayers?


----------



## RadDadTV (Dec 13, 2017)

TheBloodstained said:


> Solar guitars have a FaceBook page. Ola posts pictures and posts from different customers on that page (He posted one of my pictures as well).
> I doubt he would ever post anything negative about the brand on the page, but there seems to be an overwhelming amount of happy customers



I’m a part of the discussion group on FB it just hasn’t been super active yet


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 15, 2017)

Very happy to see these come in and hear good things! Now for the tough question... I want the baritone.... but that blood red is beautiful!


----------



## Matsunaga3 (Dec 16, 2017)

The guitar is awesome. It was set up great right out of the box, I just lowered the action a bit. The Evertune is a great bridge. I don’t understand how it works, but it does and it’s so much easier to adjust string height and intonation compared to every other bridge that exists. The one slight issue I have is with the pickups. I like how they sound, they’re just a little low output for my tastes. I’ll probably swap them out eventually.


----------



## Metropolis (Dec 29, 2017)

Neck looks obviously a thin neck profile, but how does it compare to other necks like Ibanez Wizard or ESP thin-u? Is it thicker than Ibanez's 17-18mm Wizard? I see it doesn't have too much shoulders in the edges, which is good, and there could be a flat spot in the middle.


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 29, 2017)

Metropolis said:


> Neck looks obviously a thin neck profile, but how does it compare to other necks like Ibanez Wizard or ESP thin-u? Is it thicker than Ibanez's 17-18mm Wizard? I see it doesn't have too much shoulders in the edges, which is good, and there could be a flat spot in the middle.


I emailed Ola and this is what he told me. 

"If you’ve ever tried an Ibanez Wizard neck it’s kind of similar but rounder."

So I'm really hoping it's close to Schecter's ultra thin C, which is the nicest production neck for me.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jan 1, 2018)

Metropolis said:


> Neck looks obviously a thin neck profile, but how does it compare to other necks like Ibanez Wizard or ESP thin-u? Is it thicker than Ibanez's 17-18mm Wizard? I see it doesn't have too much shoulders in the edges, which is good, and there could be a flat spot in the middle.


I had an Ibanez RG350 a couple of years ago. That neck felt thinner to me. The Solar neck feels nice and round, but I think it's a little bit thicker than any Ibanez neck I've tried. I also had a Washburn X50 Pro once, and I also remember that as a slightly thinner neck compared to the Solar.
Personally I prefer 6-string necks that isn't too thin (which is why I love my Epiphone Gothic Explorer), and that's why I'm really happy with the feel of my Solar 
If you look in my signature you can see which other guitars I have in my collection. That's my frame of reference here.
I'm pretty sure that I'll buy a 7-string Solar at some point based on how much I enjoy my A2.6 

TL;DR: it's a thin neck, but not Ibanez ultra-shreddy-thin.

Not sure that I can explain it any better than that


----------



## Curt (Jan 1, 2018)

DredFul said:


> very cool! Happy NGD!
> 
> Looks like it's a one piece body? That's impressive!


Definitely a 3 piece, look at the middle of cutaways on the rear shot.


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 1, 2018)

TheBloodstained said:


> I had an Ibanez RG350 a couple of years ago. That neck felt thinner to me. The Solar neck feels nice and round, but I think it's a little bit thicker than any Ibanez neck I've tried. I also had a Washburn X50 Pro once, and I also remember that as a slightly thinner neck compared to the Solar.
> Personally I prefer 6-string necks that isn't too thin (which is why I love my Epiphone Gothic Explorer), and that's why I'm really happy with the feel of my Solar
> If you look in my signature you can see which other guitars I have in my collection. That's my frame of reference here.
> I'm pretty sure that I'll buy a 7-string Solar at some point based on how much I enjoy my A2.6
> ...



Thanks for the advice! I feel myself moving towards little bit thicker necks than Wizard, ESP's thin-u has always felt really comfortable for me. Overly thin necks are really easy to play, but sometimes they don't offer enough material to grab on your thumb, which has recently caused me some wrist problems.


----------

